# qwest dsl modem actiontec GT701WG wireless



## rosepetal (Jan 18, 2004)

I got a qwest actiontec GT701WG wireless modem but it is missing the qwest installation cd, the usb cable and Cat 5 cable.

Does qwest have a website, that I can go to get the installation cd?
Will any usb cable or cat5 cable work on this wireless modem?

I have qwest telephone for many years, and would like to get dsl.

I have used dialup for several years, and don't know anything about dsl, and wireless modems.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## VAComputerSvcs (Feb 11, 2007)

If you don't have DSL service with Qwest, you will need to sign up for it. You can tell them to not purchase a modem, since the Actiontec GT701-WG is a fully compatible modem.

Suggestion: DON'T USE USB. It's unreliable, and not designed for network connectivity. 
USE CAT-5E ETHERNET! It's reliable and easy to setup. No CD needed for Ethernet installations.

Assuming you have activated your DSL, you will need to make sure your DSL modem is connected correctly. This includes:
- Power wire
- Phone wire, unfiltered.
- Ethernet wire
- All other phone in the house with DSL filters on them

Next, go to http://192.168.0.1 to access the router. 
Click Setup/Configuration
Click "Begin Basic Setup"
Click "Next"
Indicate PPPoA, then click Next
Type in your username and password Qwest gave you.

If you need help or have questions about your account, you should call Qwest. 1-800-244-1111


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I agree, do NOT use their setup software, it is not required!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Here is Qwest's support page for that modem:
http://www.qwest.com/internethelp/modems/gt701/index.html

The instructions for how to configure the modem for different situations are detailed there.


----------



## rosepetal (Jan 18, 2004)

Okay I wanted to take this qwest actiontec GT701WG wireless modem over to my daughters house and test it with their qwest dsl service to make sure it works before I setup service with Qwest dsl and then find out the darn modem doesn't work and have to buy another modem.

Question is if I hook it up at their home will my modem mess up their own modem setup that they have setup on their computers.??


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Without knowing more details, it is difficult to determine if you can just just connect your new modem at their house and what effect it may have on existing computers.


----------



## rosepetal (Jan 18, 2004)

dsl service was activated for my home.
dsl 7mbps, qwest mailed me a cd disk which I also received today. 
No information about a user name and password. I did try going to the 192.168.0.1 site, it also asked for a username/password .
Qwest rep. didn't mention a word about having to have a username/password to setup my qwest dsl and actiontec GT-701-WG modem.

Also the Actiontec GT-701-WG modem, showed when trying to use the Qwest disk they sent me that the modem has to have username password. Which I have no clue how to find the information for either.

I have used dialup for the last 4 years, and do not understand the dsl hookup procedure.


How do I find out the usernames passwords ?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If that's all, then check with the user guide. From what I remember, those models don't have a default username and password assigned.

In fact, if you are getting that far, then the computer is already being assigned an IP address by the router, which is a good sign.

Here is the information on that router from Qwest:
http://www.qwest.com/internethelp/modems/gt701/index.html


----------

